# GarryKnight named Chancellor of Lexacog! Celebration Worldwide



## cuchuflete

If I were to seek the forero whose posts held the best combination of intelligence, wit, and generosity, the search would lead to

 GarryKnight

*Congratulations!
999+ 1,000
*
and thanks for all you add to this place.






 
abrazos,
Cuchu

 
* Simplicity is the ultimate sophistication - ** Leonardo Da Vinci*

​ 
​


----------



## Lancel0t

Sir Knight, 

How I wish I could fight side by side with you and help you with every journey that you will take. But for now, this is all I can do, Congratulations Garry. 

your fellow knight,
Lancel0t


----------



## funnydeal

Congratulations Garry


You have been our Knight  ........


----------



## te gato

!!!CONGRATULATIONS!!!
SIR. GARRYKNIGHT​ 

I raise my glass and toast you...Brave Knight....
You and your trusty Steed..are so very welcome in the Kingdom of the Forum...Protecting us from the dreaded utilization of the English language...Charging in...Lance at the ready..where other Knights have fallen...
May you never need oiling!!!

te gato


----------



## Narda

Congratulations GarryKnight!!!


----------



## mjscott

Sonnet 80 - Shakespeare
O, how I faint when I of you do write, 
Knowing a better spirit doth use your name, 
And in the praise thereof spends all his might, 
To make me tongue-tied, speaking of your fame! 
But since your worth, wide as the ocean is, 
The humble as the proudest sail doth bear, 
My saucy bark inferior far to his 
On your broad main doth wilfully appear. 
Your shallowest help will hold me up afloat, 
Whilst he upon your soundless deep doth ride; 
Or being wreck'd, I am a worthless boat, 
He of tall building and of goodly pride: 
Then if he thrive and I be cast away, 
The worst was this; my regard my decay.


----------



## araceli

¡FELICITACIONES!


----------



## Artrella

*Garry, my friend!!* I will always remember those signatures you used to have....those about the exams' answers...remember?... but the one I love is that one _"back when I was alive"... _ uuhhh!!! I really love it!!
You and Dave were the people who helped me most when I was new here, with those strange questions I made... you were the one who taught me how to insert those smilies... I asked 1000000 times, until I understood ... Those things will always be in my heart... I was worried when you were not here... and I was very happy when I saw that you were around again... *Congratulations Garry, * *you are brilliant, and your posts mixture of intelligence and humour... I really enjoy reading them...*
This is something I like very much and I want to give it to you

Manifest plainess>>> no!!  with double *"m" * >>> plai*nn*ess   
Embrace simplicity
Reduce selfishnes  >>> no!!! with double "*z*" >>> selfishne*ss*  
Have few desires
(Lao-tzu)

*Thanks for being among us Garry!!!*

Nil


----------



## Agnès E.

Forero GarryKnight,
Fighting to protect English language
Each day, each night,
Yourself you engage;
Carry on your quest
For a result that is the best!


----------



## beatrizg

Te felicito GarryKnight!

Apreciamos tu ayuda y tu compañía!!!


----------



## Graziella

Dear Garry,
I have just pop in!
I simply take a bow since you deserve to be honoured.
I wish I could write a poem for this special ocassion, as other friends here did.
But for the time being I'm lacking of inspiration -my Musa walked out on me -
With love,
G


----------



## Philippa

Garry
Thanks so much for your interesting posts and determination to learn Spanish really well - you make me more determined...   

*  ¡¡MUY FELIZ 1000 POSTCUMPLEAÑOS!!  *

Mil abracitos desde Reading
Philippa


----------



## supercrom

*El caballero del Foro: Garry*

*¡Bravo por los mil!*

¡Muchas felicitaciones para ti!​ 
Gracias por ser tan participativo y audaz, así como buena gente en el Foro.

*CROM*


----------



## lauranazario

A celebration for our very own "resident" Knight!!!
That gives me a GREAT reason to practice my curtsy.

Congratulations... and thanks for sharing your suberb insight and sharp mind with us.

Saludos (+ curtsy!), 
LN


----------



## garryknight

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> If I were to seek the forero whose posts held the best combination of intelligence, wit, and generosity ...



So, Cuchu, you're saying that I'm a know-it-all, a smart-ass, and a prodigal?   Seriously, though, coming from the one I think of as the Boss (Mike owns the business, but you're the Boss), this is high praise.

Many thanks to all of you for your kind thoughts. Special thanks to those who passed similar milestones when I didn't have time to thank you in turn. It has been and continues to be a privilege to come here and learn from all of you. I only wish I could give back as much as I've gained.

Now, a virtual drink and a toast to you all: Cheers!

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestros amabilidades. Agradacimientos especiales a los que pasaron hitos similares quando yo no tenía el tiempo para agradecerles a cambio. Ha sido y sigue siendo un privilegio de venir aqui y aprender de todos vosotros. Ojalá pudiera devolver tanto como he ganado.

Ahora, una copa virtual y un brindis a todos: ¡Salud!

PS Thanks also to anyone posting after this; I just wanted this to be my 1,000th post.


----------



## Like an Angel

*Congratulations* _not-receiving-e-mail-notifications-mate _ I shouldn't congrants you for your 1000 post, I should congrats us for having you around!!!


----------



## abc

Sir Knight!

Thank you so much for sharing your knowledge with us!  Wish I were Shakespeare or Spenser, then I could write you beautiful sonnets to show you my appreciations...


----------



## belén

CONGRATULATIONS TO A GREAT FORERO AND ALWAYS HELPFUL MEMBER!!!!!

Un abrazote,

Belén


----------



## zebedee

Where was I not to have seen this earlier?

Congratulations and thanks for making me laugh, for making me think and for making this Forum a sharper yet warmer place.

Here's to the next 1000!
zeb


----------



## Whodunit

Oh, I'm late again. But

CONGRATULATIONS to your first   milestone!!!


----------



## pinkpanter

Garry!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Thank you for all your help, you are one of the foreros that I admire most. Your answers are always very good and I learn a lot thanks to you.
A super big huge hug


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Fair Garryknight, here is my pathetic yet well intended modification of the Tennyson's classic on your praise: (please don't sue me, I just changed the names!)

A bow-shot from her bower-eaves, 
He rode between the barley sheaves, 
The sun came dazzling thro' the leaves, 
And flamed upon the brazen greaves 
Of bold Sir *Garry*. 
A red-cross knight for ever kneel'd 
To a lady in his shield, 
That sparkled on the yellow field, 
Beside remote *Forummy*. 

The gemmy bridle glitter'd free, 
Like to some branch of stars we see 
Hung in the golden Galaxy. 
The bridle bells rang merrily 
As he rode down to *WordReffy*: 
And from his blazon'd baldric slung 
A mighty silver bugle hung, 
And as he rode his armor rung 
Beside remote *Forummy*. 

All in the blue unclouded weather 
Thick-jewell'd shone the saddle-leather, 
The helmet and the helmet-feather 
Burn'd like one burning flame together, 
As he rode down to *WordReffy*. 
As often thro' the purple night, 
Below the starry clusters bright, 
Some bearded meteor, burning bright, 
Moves over still *Forummy*. 

His broad clear brow in sunlight glow'd; 
On burnish'd hooves his war-horse trode; 
From underneath his helmet flow'd 
His coal-black curls as on he rode, 
As he rode down to *WordReffy*. 
From the bank and from the river 
He flashed into the crystal mirror, 
"*Spell it*," by the river 
Sang Sir *Garry*. 

(Slightly modified excerpt from The Lady of Shalott by Lord Alfred Tennyson)


----------



## garryknight

Thanks, Lady B. I promise I won't tell Tennyson what you did to his poem. It's good to see you around again.

And thanks again to everyone else for your kind thoughts.


----------



## el_novato

.


*¡¡¡ Felicidades garryknight !!!*​


.


----------

